# Assassin scare this morning..



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share..

My assassin snail, which I've only had for about 3days now, tried to either escape or commit suicide. I was putting new gravel (eco complete) into the tank and had placed him in a small cup with tank water temporarily. The eco complete ended up making the water very cloudy so I decided to leave him in the cup overnight to let the gravel settle. This morning he wasn't in there! I look around and he had crawled about 6inches from the cup!  I immediately placed him back in the water hoping he was still alive. Fortunately he was... 

Why did he crawl out?
And how long can assassin snails even live outside of water?
Anyone else have their snail do this?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Snails sometimes crawl out of the water because the ammonia (or maybe it's nitrate? I forget...) level is too high for their liking. Other times, I think it's just because they can. :hihi:


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not a good idea to leave an assassin snail in a cup overnight, it tends to really piss them off and if that happens it will come after you which is what it was doing...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, assassins like to burrow. My hide in the substrate, come out to eat a snail, go back and bury. I don't see them for days or a week at a time sometimes. Being in a cup, he was probably looking for somewhere to hid. I have baby assassins now, so I know I have a breeding pair in 1 tank.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

He was doing what assassins do at night...

HE WAS MAKING HID WAY TO YOUR BEDROOM TO CUT YOU.

You just happened to catch him before he got far.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

:smile:


----------

